# GETTING SCREWED AGAIN ON GAS PRICE?



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

are we getting screwed again on fuel prices? here are some numbers that i follow daily. any input would be great. you do the math.

november 17th, 2008 approx 12:00 p.m.
crude oil price 57.60 per barrel
new york harbor unleaded gas future 1.27 per gallon
minnesota local pump price 1.85 per gallon

may 7th, 2009 approx 12:00 p.m.
crude oil price 57.59 per barrel
new york harbor unleaded gas future 1.68 per gallon
minnesota local pump price 2.14 per gallon


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

only 2.14 nice we went from 2.03 on the 1st to 2.45 by the 6th. Not sure how that works.... uke:


----------



## NDnative (May 6, 2009)

gas jumped .10 a gallon last night here in Colorado. Yeah, I think we're taking it again.


----------



## NDnative (May 6, 2009)

oops - forgot to mention the price. gas is anywhere from $2.00 to $2.19 in the 11 mile route I take to work.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's interesting that the price per barrel is stable, but the future went up. Does this tell us the boys playing the market and hording are the problem rather than the oil company or the gas station?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

realize that oil is the feedstock for gasoline so it's just one (major) component of the price of gas. Refinery capacity/activity, change to warmer weather blends affect physical inventories of gasoline...and the sentiments of traders.

much more than just the price of crude is involved.

(but it's safe to say end users are just pawns in game of life...)


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

what do you guys think about the last gas hike haveing anything to do with the state of the economy now? Ive heard a couple different things like since it was so high last time people werent spending the extra money they usually had set aside for things like takeing trips and extra groceries etc.... Im not implying this is the only reason we are where we're at now but it does make sense.... what are your guys' opinions on this. And now with more people without jobs or with lower paying jobs what does this mean for our future.... just something to think about...


----------



## stash (Jan 20, 2007)

Last week Jamestown 2.09
Casino at Devils Lake 1.99
I saw Vinings truck delivering at the casino. Screwed by your hometown distributor again.
I think I'll go gamble.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

stash said:


> Last week Jamestown 2.09
> Casino at Devils Lake 1.99
> I saw Vinings truck delivering at the casino. Screwed by your hometown distributor again.
> I think I'll go gamble.


\

When they owned the station in Carrington it was always cheaper there than in Jamestown. They talk don't let the buffalo roam when talking with the consumer, but the local business people don't practice it. I don't understand that. Do they think this is the horse and buggy days and we never get to Fargo or Bismarck. I'm all for buying at home, but if I pay 25% more on some things I'm gone.

It's funny to ask about gas prices locally. Oh, ya Fargo sells so much more they can sell it cheaper. Oh, ya the small towns don't have any overhead so they can sell cheaper. It looks like if you want to make a bigger profit you need to get smaller or bigger.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

stash said:


> Last week Jamestown 2.09
> Casino at Devils Lake 1.99
> I saw Vinings truck delivering at the casino. Screwed by your hometown distributor again.
> I think I'll go gamble.


Question: Do they pay the same taxes on the gas at the casino as they do in Jamestown? Are we comparing apples to apples? If so, it does appear to be wrong!!


----------



## stash (Jan 20, 2007)

woodpecker.

Who gives a $hit. .10 is .10


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> stash said:
> 
> 
> > Last week Jamestown 2.09
> ...


Woodpecker - you are spot on, it's not apples to apples, and taxes are part of it...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

stash said:


> woodpecker.
> 
> Who gives a $hit. .10 is .10


It makes a difference on if the Hometown distributor is screwing you or not!!

Here is an example:
Distributor sells to Casino at 1.90 casino sells with no tax for 1.99
Distributor sells to hometown station for 1.58 (noticeably cheaper) Hometown station puts on .10 profit and .40 to .41 for taxes and has to charge 2.09 for gas.

That is why I ask if the casino has to pay/charge for taxes!

Maybe I'm thinking wrong?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Price isn't the half of it. Quality sucks too. Seems like about every 3rd tank is crap and it doesn't seem to matter what station you buy it at.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Leave it to lead conspiracy man in Minnesota to post this topic. Roger you miss Clinton yet? :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

demand goes up in the summer and the price follows demand, it always has for the last 40 years that I've been driving.

It was .20 cents a gallon when I was a kid I couldn't put $2.00 worth in my 66 VW :wink:

one difference today is now because different blends are mandated in different areas by the Feds local supplies are sometimes even more limited then they would be if the Feds stayed out of it, this will cause more variation in price from place to place

I hope it drops back down by OCT when I start making hunting trips


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> one difference today is now because different blends are mandated in different areas by the Feds local supplies are sometimes even more limited then they would be if the Feds stayed out of it, this will cause more variation in price from place to place


while that may be true in different parts of the country Bob... up here you can watch the same truck make deliveries to different stores within a three hr (driving distance) radius and have a .30 difference in gas price so around here the different blend doesnt hold water....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I was commenting on the original posters points, not the debate that followed


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

just so you all no, my brother tells me that the pumps have to be accurate at ten five and 1 gallons, anymore and they can screw with it, the reason i bring this up is becuase i told my brother that i fill up at caseys is becuase i get better gas mileage when i fill up there compared to shell, well he said when his pickup gets to 1/4 tank he can fill up twenty gallons, well when he fills up at shell, its always another two gallons more, so they mite have better gas than caseys, but your paying an extra 4 dollars a fill up compared to other stations, so caseys may not have actually got any better mileage for me, it was just technically cheaper, he said driving style wasnt much of a factor cuz its a line on the tank not miles hes going by, just a thought, nothing proven here, but a thought, so one station mite be screwing you by more per gallon, while the other mite be screwing with you by screwing with the meter


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

ah.. got it Bob..... :beer: another thing to point out on my previous post also is it isnt the farther away stores that are charging more either.... so it cant be blamed on the delivery charges....


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

while that may be true in different parts of the country Bob... up here you can watch the same truck make deliveries to different stores within a three hr (driving distance) radius and have a .30 difference in gas price so around here the different blend doesnt hold water....[/quote]

do you think it might be possible that some managers might have locked in lower or higher prices, or are they all buying 'spot' gasoline from the distributor?

If they locked in a relatively high price, maybe they feel they need to be that high to come close to covering...


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

and if they are 30 cents higher than other stores because of their 'poor' management (either locking in too high a price, not controlling costs efficiently so they have more expenses to cover, or for just being greedy) the market will eventually reward them with lost business...after enough customers feel screwed!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

It would be interesting to watch consumers if they scrutinized other consumable goods the way they do gas..............I'd still rather pay $5 for a gallon of milk than $5 for a gallon of gas........


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> do you think it might be possible that some managers might have locked in lower or higher prices, or are they all buying 'spot' gasoline from the distributor?


you wouldnt think so if these same companies have different prices at different stations they own....



> the market will eventually reward them with lost business...after enough customers feel screwed!


that might help if there wasnt this little 'cartel' as the local news stations call it... holding the prices where they want it.... and lets not forget it is a business and they are in business to make money so more power to them.. as far as the milk issue I wouldnt mind paying more if it went to the farmer whose bustin their butts to earn a living cuz lets face it... there isnt a whole lot of people that would do that job.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> It's interesting that the price per barrel is stable, but the future went up. Does this tell us the boys playing the market and hording are the problem rather than the oil company or the gas station?


ding! ding! ding! I think we have a winner.

60 minutes had an episode a few months ago on just that, speculators on Wall street. Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO6HUwlI ... L&index=14
The markets crashed last fall and they all ran for cover and magically (imagine that) oil prices plummeted. Now maybe as the economy may be slowly recovering it's starting the vicious cycle all over again.

What gets me is that they still try to shove the same preverbial "supply and demand" excuse down our throats. Tired old excuse.... Last summer we had the largest single day crude oil price jump in history ($25/barrel), and yet the oil supplies at the time were very high. :eyeroll:

Want to blame someone blame the big banking institutions on Wall Street.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

For what its worth,my local supplier based on his supplier felt we'd be between $2.50-$2.75 a gallon this summer.I filled my big tanks today.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

an uptick in futures speculation and and refinery changeover to summer blends is the reasons stated by my mom who does the bulk fuels purchasing for the co-op she works for. $2.75 august 1st is what the distributors are guessing.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

just like the stockmarket..... based on speculation.... gotta love it :beer:


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

dogdonthunt said:


> just like the stockmarket..... based on speculation.... gotta love it :beer:


capitalism...hope you don't get screwed by greedy business that has a corner on the market...but at least you vote with your dollars.

socialism...hope you don't get screwed by the Government that might be corrupt or inefficient...but at least your vote is worth...oh nevermind!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

what about getting screwed by the gas stations selling gas, a certain brand of pop in my town cost 1.50 and 15 miles down the road farther from the distributor its 1.30 buy on get one free of the same brand, less than half the price, lets scrutinise over that becuase that is outrageous


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Gas always raises this time of the year. Nothing new.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

coyote_buster said:


> what about getting screwed by the gas stations selling gas, a certain brand of pop in my town cost 1.50 and 15 miles down the road farther from the distributor its 1.30 buy on get one free of the same brand, less than half the price, lets scrutinise over that becuase that is outrageous


They are called "loss leaders."Used by stores to get you inside.They will make up the loss by selling you other things.Almost all grocery store ads are loss leaders.Not so outrageous.Just good business.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

here is an article that shows we may be planing out

http://money.cnn.com/2009/05/17/news/ec ... 2009051717


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

the professor said:


> an uptick in futures speculation and and refinery changeover to summer blends is the reasons stated by my mom who does the bulk fuels purchasing for the co-op she works for. $2.75 august 1st is what the distributors are guessing.


that aint nothin. were already 2.75 in walworth county in wisconsin. were gona be well over 3 by summer. we get so many damn summer visiters from everywhere.


----------



## H2O_Tech (Jun 21, 2004)

Sounds like a bunch of you are prime candidates for starting up oil/gas businesses...why let such an easy way to make money pass you by?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Went up 20 cents per gallon in Grand Forks over night. After it already went up 10 cents the begninning of the week.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think it rather funny how this whole thing works. I go on a web site that shows The Commodities Market. Oil and Gas futures are listed. The market closes, I believe at 2:30 p.m. EST. When the price of gas is up I can guarantee that the gas station, I drove by earlier in the day, has raised their prices to reflect the hike by the time I go home. It takes a straight 2 or 3 day loss for them to drop it a few cents. And we wonder why all these oil companies are making record profits. It's, also, a horrible catch 22. The futures market responds to the economy and the stock market. The market is up and the futures go up. But when the price of gas goes up consumer spending goes down and we're right back where we started. Oil and gas should not be on the Futures market. The messiah addressed that during the campaign but has done nothing about it. Big surprise. http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/commod ... rices.html


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

We are already back up to 1.01/litre up here...2.75 gallon doesn't sound bad at all!
:-?


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

well after almost $4 gas last year they are making us think that $2 gas is really good. but while theyre still making more money on that than they spend. if they maybe made it so it was like 10 cents more than what they pay per gallon then that would be fine nd the oil companies would still make billions.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I just moved from Wheatland, Wyoming. We had the cheapest gas in the U.S. At one point we were at $1.13 gallon. One month ago gas was around $1.50 a gallon. Those were realistic prices. This $2.00 + gallon gas is nothing but a slap in the face of the American people. The economy does not play that big of a factor in the price of something that is stable. All it boils down to is "how can we jack the people out of one more dollar." I remember Obama's slogan, "its time for a change," for God sakes, lets see it.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't help but think the price is much higher than it should be. I know there are many factors that dictate gas price but I would venture to guess the price of a barrel of crude is one of the biggest factors, if not the biggest. Last summer the highest gas I saw was $4.10/gallon or so and that was in July when oil hit $147/barrel. Right now, I see gas at $2.60/gallon and the price of crude is around $68/barrel. If you crunch the numbers

147/68 gives you a 2.16 ratio from oil last July to the price I see today; if oil prices reach that level again($147/barrel) where do you think gas will go? I hope the $2.60/gallon we have now doesn't go up 216% to match the ratio I spoke of. Imagine gas at $5.62/gallon.

Yes, I know many factors are involved and it's not that easy to say crude is this much so gas will now be that much; I'm aware, but just a little food for thought.

PS these are all North Dakota prices, with the $4.10 in Watford City and the $2.60 in Bismarck


----------

